# My Silver BNR32GTR



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Guys!
Finally managed to get a few night snaps of my new GTR32.
A few of you might know me through S.O.C, I've owned 2 x ECR33, 
and finally a GTR, and I love it. I have imported myself, about 4 weeks ago.
I will get many more better photos for you once I have had chance to organise a good photoshoot.
I'm planning to keep the car for a good 4+ years and developing it thoroughly.




























Spec is a pretty mild tune.

HKS Large FMIC + Hardpipes
ARC Blow Off Valve
M's Factory Filters and Pipes
Trust Down Pipes
Trust Exhaust System
Blitz Dual SBC Spec R set to 1.0bar 
Sun Auto Earthing Kit
Nismo Front Strut Brace
Unknown Suspension
Drilled Brake Discs
ENKEI Split Rim (Unknown model) 17 x 9.5" Rims on 255/45/17 Tyres
Cusco 6 Point Roll Cage
Nardi Steering Wheel
Veilside Shiftknob
IMPUL 300kmph Cluster
GRID TS Dancer 
HKS Turbo Timer
Recaro Recliner Seats
Trust Rear Spats
N1 Headlights (?)
N1 Bonnet Lip
N1 Boot Lip
Trust Side Skirts
Nismo Intercooler Shroud
D-Speed Clear Indicator Lenses



I have so many parts I am longing to fit....
Bosch 044 + custom fuel setup
Twin Plate Clutch
HKS GT-RS Turbo Chargers
HKS Manifolds
260/256 Tomei Camshafts
Greddy Headgasket
SARD 800cc Injectors
+ more...
I'd like some carbon parts also eventually.

Thanks for reading, see some of you at Mascrat on the 11th.
Regards

LOZ!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

looks the part, nice spec and you know i love silver r32's  

i see you are going to be going even faster soon :smokin: 

i may see you on the road later this year when my car is finished in WV2 Sparkling Silver :wavey:


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Excellent mate 
Silver looks great on a Skyline, especially at night on the motorway etc.
Where abouts in NW you located?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

sending pm


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Silver R32's are the best, IMO:bowdown1: 

Very nice


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks good, but you need to attach your NO plate on properly :clap: 

Nice looking car, looks newer than some R33's I have seen


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking :clap: Loz!

Good luck with the mods.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, the number plate thing is a long running joke, involving my cars and zipties.

The rear plate now flips up horizontally at over 50mph, and the front plate also does the same, rotating backwards...

Zipties being a lot more cost effective than any radar detection system! 

I managed to visit a private runway recently and explored the settings on the Grid Dancer, I really recommend any 32GTR owner to invest in one.. 32GTR's drift lovely, felt so level whilst drifiting and transition, auto-opp.lock comes in so reassuringly, they really do make a fun drift car... the GTS-T's I've had in the past have always felt a bit too unsturdy whilst drifting fast, and the reduced trackwidth also made them feel quite unstable especially when returning out of a drift. 

I have also recently bothered looking at what ECU is fitted, and it is a chipped ECU from a company called " SELECTOR " in Japan, with their sticker on the ecu and a label saying " 550Inj " ..which is great 

I'd love some new turbo's and camshafts now. 

Stage 1 modification...and its faster than a stripped out TT GTO at 0.7bar, an EVO IV at 1.3bar, a T04E Single Turbo RX7 @ 400bhp, I'm over the moon with the car considering how reliable it's been so far.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice...not quite sure about the wheels tho...Other than that...great!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice R32 

just keep up


----------



## snoop (Sep 19, 2006)

loks sweet i love the r32 gtr espeicaly in silver


----------

